# Lake Milton Walleye Report 3/9/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning everyone! 

As of last night, customers are still reporting in that walleye are being caught at Lake Milton, below the dam. They are being caught primarily on Jigging Raps. Customers are also buying Venom Vibra Max blade baits and VibE's as well. It seems when one bait is not working, the other is, but are hearing of a much better success rate on Jigging Raps. 

The color of the bait doesn't seem to matter but Green/Chartreuse on blade baits and silver and black, and blue and chrome on Jigging Raps have been the most popular. 

With the warm spell we should have, I can only imagine the fishing getting better this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> As of last night, customers are still reporting in that walleye are being caught at Lake Milton, below the dam. They are being caught primarily on Jigging Raps. Customers are also buying Venom Vibra Max blade baits and VibE's as well. It seems when one bait is not working, the other is, but are hearing of a much better success rate on Jigging Raps.
> 
> ...


Pretty soon it is going to be Berlin/Mahoning Rivers turn for walleye catching report.....some rain and Thursdays 64° air temps
..


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Pretty soon it is going to be Berlin/Mahoning Rivers turn for walleye catching report.....some rain and Thursdays 64° air temps
> ..


There were 4 or 5 cars there early this morning as I was on my way to the shop!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That new lot on the right side before the bridge is it ok to access the river from it? I saw posted signs a year ago . Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

snag said:


> That new lot on the right side before the bridge is it ok to access the river from it? I saw posted signs a year ago . Thanks..
> 
> Hey Snag,
> If you mean the gravel lot next to the 225 bridge, you can access the river from that area. But keep in mind that you have to be aware of private property signs up and down the river in that spot. There have been many people leaving trash and owners have placed signs that say no trespassing and fishing in that spot. Truthfully, some of the best fishing is if you park at the gravel lot and head North from there. There are quite a few deep holes that way. If you want to fish South I would recommend parking near the water works and working your way North from there.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Guys I'm also hearing they're getting some Musky mixed in the farther you are from the dam. I had heard of one last night and theres been a few more there this morning.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished milton spillway today around 5 ish...after 20 minutes I realized I forgot my lure bag up top and looked down and saw a lure snagged on a piece of wood lol...grabbed it and put it on...5 casts later I got a nice eater eye lol. Alot of people fishing today.

...you don't always need what's the <hot> lure...just some timing and fate lol. Ones lost treasure is mine to lose to the rocks another day ... just not today.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Berlin spillway was a ghost town today...weird.

...fished it for an hour with no real hits...?

Don.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Berlin spillway was a ghost town today...weird.
> 
> ...fished it for an hour with no real hits...?
> 
> Don.


Hey Don, 

I know 3 guys who fished the spillway yesterday and didn’t have any luck. Personally I think it’s a little bit early still for Berlin (maybe 5-10 days out) as it seems to turn on a little later than Milton (at least for the last couple years).


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The river between Berlin and Milton has been dry as a bone. I figured they weren’t letting any water out of Berlin. The Milton spillway parking lot has been crazy packed. I haven’t bothered.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

What size blade bait do you I
Use I have been thinking about trying some


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Berlin spillway was a ghost town today...weird.
> 
> ...fished it for an hour with no real hits...?
> 
> Don.


Were you the guy standing out in the middle with waders on?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Brian87 said:


> What size blade bait do you I
> Use I have been thinking about trying some


Hey Brian, 

Typically the sizes that are used there are changed depending on the flow of the water that is being let out and the current that you are fishing. I have mostly been selling 1/8 and 1/4 over the last week but thats primarily bc there hasnt been a ton of water being let out. With the rain, I would expect more guys to switch to 3/8.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mahoning River parameters looking good at Alliance gauge station


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 296423
> View attachment 296425
> Mahoning River parameters looking good at Alliance gauge station


Berlin pool level USACE forecast 1019. by March 14....Thursday.....up 3 feet


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> I know 3 guys who fished the spillway yesterday and didn’t have any luck. Personally I think it’s a little bit early still for Berlin (maybe 5-10 days out) as it seems to turn on a little later than Milton (at least for the last couple years).










This is below Berlin....this spot produced in years way back....the undercut rock ledge had a deep hole


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished milton this afternoon. 2 under size eyes. Saw some fish caught right in front of the outflows. On the way home I hit up Berlin and when I got there the only truck in the lot was a ranger...we talked a bit and he asked about milton and if it was a circus lol! Did some more talking about single hooks and treble hooks along with some other rules...one thing he did say was that he would like no fishing right in front of the outflows at milton and would put fishing back 50 feet...due to the snagging bc of staging walleye. I didn't say this to him ... but I kinda disagree with it...one it would kill the prime area of fishing there and 2 how would fishing the rails be if that ever happened? 

Anyway people I did climb down to the river bed and fished only 20 minutes. Water still low and today was muddy.

Don.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> There were 4 or 5 cars there early this morning as I was on my way to the shop!


Tall Tales....lookie lookie!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Berlin has come up quite a bit as I drove by Greenbower and Price last night. When I drove by Monday there were two guys fishing the river south of Greenbower. Looked like they were fast swimming jigs.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Berlin has come up quite a bit as I drove by Greenbower and Price last night. When I drove by Monday there were two guys fishing the river south of Greenbower. Looked like they were fast swimming jigs.


Almost 1021 by Tuesday
Incoming Mahoning river water temps 41°
now


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------

